# Columbia MFA Writing for the Film and TV 2023



## jfjburns95

Is there a thread or page for Columbia’s new Writing for Film and TV concentration?


----------



## Chris W

There isn't yet. This can be it.  It's a new program at Columbia. I'll have to add it to our database.






						Writing for Film & Television (New!) | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu


----------



## Chris W

Did you apply?


----------



## jfjburns95

Yes, I did!


----------



## notaprincess

I also applied!! I think it’s really cool that they made the new concentration.


----------



## jfjburns95

I know. I’m kicking myself, though. I accidentally uploaded an older version of my writing sample. It’s not terrible, but I’m not as happy with it as my more polished version. And it had a summary but no log line. I emailed them to see if they could replace it, but I’m not optimistic. But who knows…NYU and UT Austin let me replace my writing sample. I was happy with my scene prompt, though. I think it was the best of all the ones I did for various applications. I found it challenging to fit the film treatment on one page with courier font, though.


----------



## notaprincess

jfjburns95 said:


> I know. I’m kicking myself, though. I accidentally uploaded an older version of my writing sample. It’s not terrible, but I’m not as happy with it as my more polished version. And it had a summary but no log line. I emailed them to see if they could replace it, but I’m not optimistic.


Oh no! Maybe they will let you switch it, but if not, I'm sure it's still great. I made some small tweaks to mine as well since I submitted a week or two ago and now I kind of regret turning it in early, so I feel you. Did you attend the Q&A for the program? It sincerely seems like they are focused on your storytelling abilities and less on the technical aspects or past experience - I think that's why they don't require a resume, either. It is certainly up there as one of my top choices.

And yes, fitting the film treatment on one page was quite a challenge!! I just slowly had to cut words until it all fit.


----------



## Chris W

I've now added the program to the site's film school database and as an option to select in our application database. 














 Columbia University - Writing for Film & Television MFA


						The new three-year Writing Program at Columbia will follow the curriculum of the shared first year, in which students from all concentrations take the same core classes and have the same filmmaking assignments. The shared first-year courses include workshops in producing, directing...
					


FilmSchool.org
Dec 16, 2022
Category: New York








jfjburns95 said:


> Yes, I did!



Be sure to log your application with our database! 



notaprincess said:


> I also applied!! I think it’s really cool that they made the new concentration.



Awesome. I updated the school selection on your application since I added the program.


----------



## jfjburns95

notaprincess said:


> Oh no! Maybe they will let you switch it, but if not, I'm sure it's still great. I made some small tweaks to mine as well since I submitted a week or two ago and now I kind of regret turning it in early, so I feel you. Did you attend the Q&A for the program? It sincerely seems like they are focused on your storytelling abilities and less on the technical aspects or past experience - I think that's why they don't require a resume, either. It is certainly up there as one of my top choices.
> 
> And yes, fitting the film treatment on one page was quite a challenge!! I just slowly had to cut words until it all fit.


Yeah, I attended the info session. I really like the professors. I thought at first I'd missed uploading my resume, but then I realized they didn't require it. I was surprised. I think it was the only school I applied to that didn't require a resume. It's definitely up there for me as well.


----------



## Chris W

FYI - We're interviewing Columbia admissions on Thursday! Get your questions in. 






						What questions do you have for Columbia University SOA admissions department?
					

FilmSchool.org is excited to announce our interview with Columbia University School of the Arts!  Columbia is among the top-ranked film schools in the United States and the world. In 2022, The Hollywood Reporter named Columbia SOA no. 7 on its annual list of the 25 best American film schools...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also - I don't think a Screenwriting / Directing 2023 thread has been created yet if anyone wants to start one.


----------

